# Adobe releases Lightroom 4 and HALVES the price



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Adobe ships Photoshop Lightroom 4 and cuts price in half | Macworld

Nice - I can upgrade for $79 USD. 

Only one problem...for some reason or other, the "Add to Cart" button on their site is grayed out - no matter which browser I try etc. <_< 

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Wow, that's bitchin'.

If only they'd pull that stint for their Creative Suite products!


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

I believe Premiere Pro is still half price.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Yeah, I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on upgrading to a version of the Suite which offers Premiere Pro.


----------

